# Is my 9 month old GSD too small?



## GSD_XOXO (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello, I just joined this forum and hopefully some of you can answer some of my questions. I have a 8 month old male and he is only about 63-64 pounds. I was wondering if any of you remember the weight of your GSD and that age, or have a 8 month old currently? How much more will he grow?

Thanks!


----------



## GSD_XOXO (Jan 6, 2015)

He's actually 8 months old, not 9.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe is a female, but she is 8 mo old & weighs about 70 pounds, and she is 26 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My gonna-be-a-big-girl is about 65 # at 1.25 years; My smaller female is 70 # at 5+ years. He's still got some growing to do at 9 mos. (they don't stop until 2 and later). I think he'll be fine. Some people like really big guys but a smaller dog is fine, too. There's just a lot of variety in the breed.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

My girl was a skinny, scrawny 55-60 pounds at 9-12 months. She was so skinny we had her tested to make sure she wasn't sick or EPI. Then at about 2 1/2 years she bulked up and is now about 75 pounds and looks great.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

good rule of thumd is dogs will be 75% of their total weight ar 6 months. assuming your boy was about 50lbs at 6 months he should be about 70lbs fully grown. not too small just not a goofy fat body.


----------



## GSD_XOXO (Jan 6, 2015)

scarfish said:


> good rule of thumd is dogs will be 75% of their total weight ar 6 months. assuming your boy was about 50lbs at 6 months he should be about 70lbs fully grown. not too small just not a goofy fat body.


but wouldn't that mean he would only grow about 6 more pounds? I would think he would still has more filling out to do at 8 months old.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i was only guessing the weight at 6 months and that's only a general rule. i wouldn't bet on more than 75lbs after he's 2 years unless you over feed. he's a healthy weight.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My female is 13 months and around 55 lbs but muscular, she's got a very petite build and it's unlikely she'll top 60. At 9 months she was around 46 lbs. The lower end of the standard is 66 lbs for adults males and he's not done growing yet. My male grew until 2 years or so, he was about 65 lbs at 8-9 months and is 80 lbs now at 4 years. 

Don't go by weight, go by body condition.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My male is 13 months and 70 lbs.

Sounds like your male is just fine.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Your pups weight sounds fine. My smallest GSD was a Czech dog. Muscular, powerful, athletic and terrifically agile. In the high 70lb range as an adult. He was in the high 60lbs at 8 months.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

GSD XOXO, don't you know .. Good things come in little packages!


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

My 10 month male is 65 pounds


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He is fine. My younger male is 14 months and 60lbs. I anticipate his adult weight to be 75. He is not small nor underweight.


----------



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

My 6 month (nearly 7) is around 46lbs, some people commented he looks thin, particulary near his rear, but he eats healthily and gets exercise. I'd rather have an underweight dog than fat.

The only problem is now that his size means he is strong on the lead. The vets reckon he'll be around 88lbs, not sure if this will be true or not!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My gs bandit is of the working line. so he is suppose to be bigger just because of that is what i heard anyways, he is 4 months old and 40 lbs and 21 inches from the floor to his shoulder blades Im guessing that is what people call hithers?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans turns 3 on Thursday and he is under 70 pounds.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My female is 2 years old and 52lbs.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The other day Chloe weighed in at 55 lbs at 8 months. Does that sound like an ideal weight? Seems like she'll be 60-65 lbs tops when full grown.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSD_XOXO said:


> but wouldn't that mean he would only grow about 6 more pounds? I would think he would still has more filling out to do at 8 months old.


That might be about right. My female weighed 68 pounds at that age, all the way until she was about 2 or so and went up to about 74 pounds. She stays between 72-78 now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My nine month old boy is 75 pounds. The boy that is 10 days younger is between 65 and 70. I think you are on target.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

My 11 month old is 71 lbs. Around 7 months his growth slowed. He only gained 1lb. I imagine he'll mature to low 80's.


----------



## paradoxlnx (Dec 17, 2014)

My 10month old male is 40kg or 88pounds.
And surprisingly he is not overweight AT ALL.
He is built as he should be in my opinion.
He is strong, energetic and fast.

Perhaps his 1/8 iberian wolf has something to do with that?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LoveEcho said:


> Don't go by weight, go by body condition.


Agree. As you can read from all the responses, the height/weight is not consistent. Look at the individual pup and don't worry so much about what the scale says but what the condition is.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace weigh 62 lbs @6 months and now weigh only 68 lbs @10 months. He actually weigh 68 lbs since he was 7 months so no weight gain in 3 months at all


----------

